# Best age for my kid to start Muay Thai?



## bharat

Hi All,

I have been practicing Muay thai for 2 years.Want to join my 5 year old daughter. Do you think it is a good idea?or shall i wait for one more year?


----------



## spartan_woman

bharat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been practicing Muay thai for 2 years.Want to join my 5 year old daughter. Do you think it is a good idea?or shall i wait for one more year?



I only just joined MartialTalk, so I'm a bit late in answering this question.  I think the earlier you start the better.  I started full-contact muay thai when I was 6 (thanks to mom) and had my first public fight when i was 7.  I wish now I'd started even younger.  In Thailand and Myanmar it's common to start at 4 or 5.  

There are several reasons why I think this is a good idea.  First, at that age you haven't yet learned to be afraid, so conquering fear is much less of a problem than when you start at 15 or 18.

Second, at that age you haven't yet got great physical strength so you can't do too much damage.  That means you get toughened up gradually and develop competitive spirit before the contests are too hard. By the time you arr  15 or so, with real muscles, you already know how to take and give punishment.

And of course an early start gives you more time to improve technique and to develop strength. both mental and physical.

So I'd say, start your daughter now, And get her doing contests as soon as possible.  If she's anything like me, she'll love it.


----------



## PoolMan

I'd actually recommend judo, or a similar art.


----------



## kitkatninja

bharat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been practicing Muay thai for 2 years.Want to join my 5 year old daughter. Do you think it is a good idea?or shall i wait for one more year?



Personally, I'd talk to the instructor (due to insurance purposes, etc) as well as your daughter to see if she wants to do it.  Then make that decision.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

PoolMan said:


> I'd actually recommend judo, or a similar art.


Any reason for that? Cause it doesn't seem like bharat was asking so much as an art to start, as much as if 5 was too early...but, as for an answer:If you think your daughter is interested/might be interested int he future, by all means sign her up! Kids aren't afraid to let you know if they don't like something, so as long as she doesn't say she hates it, see no reason not to!


----------



## Tez3

spartan_woman said:


> I only just joined MartialTalk, so I'm a bit late in answering this question. I think the earlier you start the better. I started full-contact muay thai when I was 6 (thanks to mom) and had my first public fight when i was 7. I wish now I'd started even younger. In Thailand and Myanmar it's common to start at 4 or 5.
> 
> There are several reasons why I think this is a good idea. First, at that age you haven't yet learned to be afraid, so conquering fear is much less of a problem than when you start at 15 or 18.
> 
> Second, at that age you haven't yet got great physical strength so you can't do too much damage. That means you get toughened up gradually and develop competitive spirit before the contests are too hard. By the time you arr 15 or so, with real muscles, you already know how to take and give punishment.
> 
> And of course an early start gives you more time to improve technique and to develop strength. both mental and physical.
> 
> So I'd say, start your daughter now, And get her doing contests as soon as possible. If she's anything like me, she'll love it.



My instructor who spends a lot of time with Fairtex in Thailand has seen the public fights by children there, they are poor children who fight for money that the crowd give them, it's done because it's necessary the children work to earn a living for the family not something to be recommended for a 5 year old who has a family to support her and who is looking for a sport/pastime. He's also seen them training and they are washed up by the time they are in their twenties, physical wrecks after all the fights they've had.
Five is too early to start any martial art seriously, something like Little Dragons would be ideal as an introduction and to see whether she likes it.


----------



## PoolMan

kempodisciple said:


> Any reason for that? Cause it doesn't seem like bharat was asking so much as an art to start, as much as if 5 was too early...but, as for an answer:If you think your daughter is interested/might be interested int he future, by all means sign her up! Kids aren't afraid to let you know if they don't like something, so as long as she doesn't say she hates it, see no reason not to!



By comparison it takes considerably less time to become proficient in muay thai, as opposed to judo, jujutsu, or a similar art. So it is good to start kids with something with more growth. Also judo/jujutsu teaches kids discipline, self-confidence, respect, etc. Most muay thai schools don't teach anything like that. Also it is important to think about the affect that striking an object (no matter how soft) with gloves (no matter how padded) might have on a child's bones, joints, etc. I have never looked into this myself so I don't know. But it is something to think about and possibly consult your child's physician about. For instance many children in Thailand start training and even competing at a young age. But by the time they reach adulthood they are physically messed up. Your bones, joints, etc. are not made for that kind of work, impact, etc. at that age.


----------

